# No Lock For A Match On JJ



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Link



> NY Post - Contrary to reports, writes Peter Vecsey, the Suns have made no commitment to matching Joe Johnson's pending Hawks' $70M, 5-year offer sheet.
> 
> If it were chairman Jerry Colangelo's call, it'd be a done deal, but new proprietor Robert Sarver is in charge of the checkbook.
> 
> ...


Not looking good. Who would we have play the SG position? Raja isn't good enough to start.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Jammin said:


> Link
> 
> 
> 
> Not looking good. Who would we have play the SG position? Raja isn't good enough to start.


Oh lord. What are we thinking? How can we think about not matching him!!! Jeez if we don't match him, we don't contend for a title. Match the offer and lets go home.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Suns are going down to just a run of the mill 50 win team if they don't resign Johnson. But as a Bulls fan, it makes me happy to know that they can no longer offer Curry the max, and just a more comfortable contract starting at 7.5 million!!!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Someone like Bill Gates needs to buy the team from Sarver. Bill Gates could pay everyone on the team a max deal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> ~Roster~
> C/PF - Dwight Howard
> PG - Baron Davis


That's a good team you got so far. Take Joe Johnson next if he's still there haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I wish. He was the last pick in the mock draft, actually.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> I wish. He was the last pick in the mock draft, actually.


Damn. How bout Redd? Next pick try and get close to a top SG. Don't go TOO young with the team either haha. That'd be cool if they simulated seasons of each teams on NBA live dynasty and you had to manage em or something.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

They must match the offer. 
JJ is an all-star-level player. He's a young man with his best years ahead. 

And BTW, are you sure he'll sign the Hawks' offer sheet?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Damn. How bout Redd? Next pick try and get close to a top SG. Don't go TOO young with the team either haha. That'd be cool if they simulated seasons of each teams on NBA live dynasty and you had to manage em or something.



He's gone too. But yes, SG is next. Maybe not a good all around one, but if he can shoot 3's I'll take whoever.


----------



## liteface (Jun 25, 2004)

Peter V. is Known to Report lots of BS. Sarver would be doing himself big PR damage if he let JJ go. My bet is they swing for the fences this year and trade folks next year if they wanna get fiscal.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Well I couldn't see why JJ would turn down an exrat 10 million dollars. Hes a smart guy, but NO ONE, would turn down an extra 10 million dollars.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Honestly if this report is true, WHAT IS WRONG WITH THE FRONT OFFICE OF THE PHOENIX SUNS RIGHT NOW? Ok im finished talking about the Q trade wait a min.(terrible) ok anyway, what made this team good last year was the fact that they may have had the most talented starting fives in basketball. I understand the Q. trade (somewhat) from a financial point of view, but THERE IS NO WAY YOU DON"T MATCH THIS OFFER. I'm a mavs fan first, but everyone was looking at the suns like year, and were like DAMN! Here is how the roster COULD look for you guys.

C. Stat/Hunter(lle)
Pf. Thomas/Marion/minimum guy(Grant?)
Sf. Marion/ Jackson/ McCarty/Thompson
Sg. Johnson/Bell/Thompson
Pg. Nash/Barbosa/Johnson or minimum guy(Armstrong?)

That is a nice team. For Gods sake the Suns need to stop being tight wads and set this team up!


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

I guess we will just have to wait until Friday and see what happens.


----------



## phxsunshine (Jul 26, 2005)

man...sarver is trippin' !! who can you be willing to let one of your main players juyst walk out the door like that? he's not thinking of the team people! he's thinking about money...and what good is all that money if you don't have the bragging rights of being an nba champ. to go with it!?


----------

